# Differing basket sizes 16g



## Kev Munns (Jan 16, 2021)

Re-wrote this as I looked like a lemon in the original

I bought a bottomless portafilter to assist with my coffee making....... and an IMS Competition 16g basket. The first thing I noted was that the IMS basket is a lot deeper than the 16g one that was in my original filter.

When pulling a shot with the IMS, there is a load of splashing and a pool of water on top of the puck. The stock basket is fine...... am I going potty, I assume the IMS depth has something to do with it: Amazon

Can anyone shed any light on this difference when both the baskets are 16g


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

The basket you have bought is a 16 to 20 gram basket. not a 16 gram basket. See the amazon add.


----------



## Kev Munns (Jan 16, 2021)

DavecUK said:


> If I haven't said so already, welcome to the forum @DDelta @CafeColando @Kev Munns .
> 
> Often people don't post because they're not sure what to say. For me, the off topic areas are just as interesting as the coffee ones. I often read them with my morning coffee.
> 
> It's always interesting to read about people's diverse interests, or have a laugh at a good joke.





El carajillo said:


> The basket you have bought is a 16 to 20 gram basket. not a 16 gram basket. See the amazon add.


 I think I get it now, doh

I really dont like this basket then Ill look for another one. Cheers my friend


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Kev Munns said:


> I think I get it now, doh
> 
> I really dont like this basket then Ill look for another one. Cheers my friend


 When you get the next one , get a ridgeless one =straight sides without the 'bump' / ridge running around.

Easier to remove from the portafilter, the ridge is only there to hold the basket more firmly.

NB. Baskets are usually made to be + or- one gram, large ranges do not seem to perform as well ?


----------



## Kev Munns (Jan 16, 2021)

El carajillo said:


> When you get the next one , get a ridgeless one =straight sides without the 'bump' / ridge running around.
> 
> Easier to remove from the portafilter, the ridge is only there to hold the basket more firmly.
> 
> NB. Baskets are usually made to be + or- one gram, large ranges do not seem to perform as well ?


 good advice, thanks, Ill deffo go for a single sized basket, so much easier. Being honest, I thought there were 2 baskets, one @16g and one @20g, and that id picked the 16g one.


----------



## Irisco (Jun 12, 2020)

I



Kev Munns said:


> good advice, thanks, Ill deffo go for a single sized basket, so much easier. Being honest, I thought there were 2 baskets, one @16g and one @20g, and that id picked the 16g one.


 Well I would have thought the same as you that I could dose 16g so your not alone on that one! I must be being really stupid but if I bought a 16 -20g basket I would expect to be able to dose at both extremes and in between.


----------

